

Ebola-Infected Health Worker Took Flight from Cleveland to Dallas 2 Days Ago - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/16/us/ebola-infected-dallas-health-worker-was-on-flight.html

======
timeisapear
Ebola isn't spread in a respiratory manner. Unless he took some bodily fluids
and rubbed them into a mucus membrane/cut of another person, no need for more
fear-mongering.

~~~
simonblack
Not quite as simple as that.

The infected patient coughs and a spray of droplets lands on a handle or arm-
rest. The next passenger puts his hand on the arm-rest and then eats a packet
of peanuts, thus transferring one person bodily fluids into a second person's
bodily fluids.

------
michaelmcdonald
To be clear, this was Cleveland, TX, NOT Cleveland, OH.

~~~
michaelmcdonald
Correction, it WAS Cleveland, OH.

